# Heading to Woodys with a Heard County 10



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2004)

Finally had the planets align on Saturday eve.

Danged photos wont link


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2004)

One more..


----------



## early riser (Dec 6, 2004)

I know it's been a long time coming, and certainly know what that feeling can be like. Gotta be a GREAT feeling to have a 10 pointer going on the wall as your FIRST!

Way to go Jim!

Congrats on a GOOD UN!

e.r.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 6, 2004)

Great Deer Jim...The look on your face says it all!!


----------



## leo (Dec 6, 2004)

*Congrats Jim*

Thats a fine looking deer, and I know it will look great on your wall, can't wait to see the "after" pic when Woody gets through with it  

You are gonna post a couple of more pics aren't you  


 

leo


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 6, 2004)

way to go Jim! glad to see you kept your clothes on too!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Congratulations Jim,*

I gotta say that is the best rack I have ever seen on a doe.  

Beautiful buck sir.    

Will you enter him in the Network contest? If so, which district?

Al


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Buddy!

Nice buck!

That one was well earned and deserved.  I am tickled for ya.


----------



## Carp (Dec 6, 2004)

Way to go Jim!!!!!


----------



## Kdog (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice work Jim.  Never seen one of them does with antlers befor.       Congrats on a fine buck.

Kdog


----------



## Snakeman (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations, Jim.  Nice buck.

Where's the "before" picture?

The Snakeman


----------



## Darryl Yates (Dec 6, 2004)

Way to go Jim..CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats Jim!


----------



## RCCola (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats!  Nice buck!!


----------



## duke13 (Dec 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!  NICE BUCK !!!!!!!!  You da man J.T.!!!!  

Do you think Woody can dye his hide pink for you?


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 6, 2004)

Really nice one there JT Congrats!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 6, 2004)

Glad to see that your wait paid off. That is a strong one from Heard County. Congratulations JT. When you headed to Woodys? I may need some help getting mine up there.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 6, 2004)

*Way to Go Bro!*

You've hunted hard, and it's paid off... Nice looking 10 point for sure!


----------



## fredw (Dec 6, 2004)

Nicely done Jim.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 6, 2004)

Very nice, Brother!

BTW, you can't enter him in the Big Doe Contest!


----------



## HT2 (Dec 6, 2004)

*J T.....*

Good Buck Buddy!!!!!!!!!

I know it's nice to get that first one to put on the wall.......

Very well done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL at the replies....btw...just in case I did roll him over to make sure he was not a doe

Here is the pic I was able to take from stand.  I did not have my camera with me, so this was taken with my cell phone.

Jim


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 6, 2004)

JT,

Nice buck there man!!!

All the hard work seems to have paid off.

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 6, 2004)

*Nice deer*

and really neat how you used your cell phone to capture pictures of the deer before you made a decision to harvest him.  I would have never got the cell phone out, as soon as he gave me a chance the .270 would have gone off.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2004)

Buford_Dawg said:
			
		

> and really neat how you used your cell phone to capture pictures of the deer before you made a decision to harvest him.  I would have never got the cell phone out, as soon as he gave me a chance the .270 would have gone off.


 One of the reasons I miss so many opportunities....think too long or take too many pics

Jim


----------



## Jim McRae (Dec 6, 2004)

Good Job, JT.  Congratulations on a good 'un.


Jim M.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 6, 2004)

Hang em high Jim!!

ML


----------



## 7 Mag (Dec 6, 2004)

Beautiful Buck - Cool before picture.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 6, 2004)

*J T......*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> LOL at the replies....btw...just in case I did roll him over to make sure he was not a doe
> 
> Here is the pic I was able to take from stand.  I did not have my camera with me, so this was taken with my cell phone.
> 
> Jim




YOU ARE KILLIN' ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats JT  

Nice BUCK  

Sounds like you really soaked up the opportunity with the picture taking and radio's


----------



## ryano (Dec 6, 2004)

congrats on that NICE 10!   cool picture too!   

man, you fellers that have property that have debatable bucks like THAT have got it going on


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 6, 2004)

Way to go Jim, that's a nice buck!

Good job!

Congrats...  

All I can say is that it is probably a good thing you didn't have your Oly with you or you'ed probably still be there taking pictures...


----------



## BrowningTech (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice one, how long had you been waiting? It's good you had time to admire him and size him up before shooting, most of the time when I see one it's a split second decision.


congrats.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 6, 2004)

Good job Jim , Glad to see you connected with a nice one.


How long have you hunted that property?


----------



## roadkill (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a nice buck!  I've been waiting for the planets to align for me ever since I was 12.  It ain't happened yet, but I'll keep tryin.  Good job!  Let's see some before photos.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice looking buck Jim!!!  He'd hang proud on anyone's wall!  Congrats!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 6, 2004)

nice Deer Jim.

Congrats.


----------



## AgE (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations to a very deserving hunter!  I'm sure he will look good on the wall beside those trophy does!

AgE


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2004)

Gage, I have been on this lease for 3 years.  Bubbabuck (woodys member) and his daddy have had it for 25.

Long story on me and bucks.....

I joined a trophy managed club back in 92 (I think that is right) and have passed on nearly every buck I have seen since then.  Of course it is normally the same old story when I run across a buck I want to shoot, I did not get the shot I wanted , it busted me before the shot got off, it walked up on me with my gun leaning against a tree, I was taking pics instead of shooting, I could not make my mind up if I wanted to shoot him, would I mount him if I did, etc, etc, etc.  Then 2 years ago I made a booboo on a smallish 8 thinking he was larger.  For the most part I wait wayyyy to long before I shoot a buck   But since it is my choice I cannot complain.

BTW, I have no issue with folks shooting young bucks, and do so regularly when on a WMA that tags the deer for you and says please shoot our young bucks.  But am not interested in it when it goes against my tags and could end my season.

Jim


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 6, 2004)

nice 10 point, congrats,


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 6, 2004)

*Congrats Jim...*

..On a fine Buck..


----------



## broadhead (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Jim! The wait finally paid off!!!


----------



## Keith48 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice one, Jim! Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2004)

Good buck young man !!!!!!    Congratulations indeed !!!!


Now for you non-believers yall see that Jim is gonna take him to Woody dont cha.  That proves they aint the same person dont it    ????

Or does it ??? :  : 

MM


----------



## UWGduck (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats jim!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Way to go Jim. Nice one there.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 6, 2004)

You boys got some high standards!  There wouldn't have been any 'before' pictures of that dude if it was me.  
NICE deer Jim!  Congrats!  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HT2 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Phil.....*

"HIGH STANDARDS??????

Heck Man!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't have either.......The only picture that I would have wanted was one after he's layin' on the ground....

But, you know JT.....

He's got "NERVES OF STEEL"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 6, 2004)

Jim I was only a year behind in my prediction that this year would by YOUR year to take a nice buck!  Congrats on a fine 10 point, I know you are proud that you let all the little ones walk to get him.


----------



## AUHunter (Dec 6, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Great buck Jim!


----------



## jrgriggs (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats jim on a great buck! That wait finally paid off


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats on a fine buck JT. The smile says it all.


----------



## Hardy (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Jim.......I heard about it last night but didn't believe it until I saw it  : 

That's a nice looking buck, I know you're proud of him.  

Good Job


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 6, 2004)

Jim,
How could you??   I am going to have to talk to board but I think we are going to have to revoke your membership in the doe club....I hate to say it but I think they are going to want to make an example out of you so that the other members will know not to join the doe club and then start shooting bucks.  When you gonna learn you can't have it both ways Jim??!!




 

Awesome deer Jim- congrats.  I will have to find other members to take your place in the doe/no deer club.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 6, 2004)

Was that a high fence in the before picture?    
Nice buck Jim, maybe my next piece of hunting equipment will have to be a camera phone!!  Awesome that you took a before then popped a cap. 
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## gabowman (Dec 6, 2004)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> ... glad to see you kept your clothes on too!!



LOL. Dont even want to ask.  :speechles   

Congrats on a nice buck.

GB


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats again Jimbo !!!!!  

Folks I could not have been happier if I had shot him !!...Any of you that have hunted with Jim know this  big boy is well deserved !!!

Way to go brother....I wish we could relive that sat. evening again !!!..What Fun !!!!     


PS....I to am GLAD you had your clothes on !!!   :speechles  :speechles


----------



## camotoy (Dec 6, 2004)

great deer there jim  ,, and it looks bigger than them andy bucks


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Dec 6, 2004)

Way to go Jim!! Congrats on a great Deer. BTW, I didn't know that there were any hermaphroditic deer??  LOL
I am just extremely thankful to God that I am still here today to be able to congradulate you on your great Trophy!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 6, 2004)

way to go Jim GREAT BUCK and glad you were out of the shower when you got him :speechles  now what is in the future for that "other "tag----- hope some of his kin get over to C.H.H.C and Kyle and I can be there to hunt them next year --- CONGRADS--- let us know what he scores eddy


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 6, 2004)

Jim,

I thought the only deer you shot were does!!!    

Sorry couldn't resist.

That's a nice buck!!!  I'm sure he'll look great on the wall.

Tommy


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't blame you for shooting that one . 
Great picture.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats on the great buck. I would shoot him any day.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks again to all!  For those of you that am glad I had my clothes on this time....just wait till the next one

Jim


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2004)

I hear ya Jimbo!   Nice deer bud.

Congrats


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 7, 2004)

wtg JT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunk (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Congrats JT!... that's a fine buck!


----------



## HuntCam Hunter (Dec 7, 2004)

That's a nice one there Jim!


----------



## stumpshooter (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats Jim on a nice buck! Great photo with the cell-phone.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 7, 2004)

very nice deer indeed Jim, sound like you earned him


----------



## Woody (Dec 7, 2004)

Way to go Jim. ---- We knew you could do it.


----------



## Mark Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

*My turn...*

Let's hope this will run in the family. I'll be glad to take the next one...

Great buck brother....

Mark


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Thompson said:
			
		

> Let's hope this will run in the family. I'll be glad to take the next one...
> 
> Great buck brother....
> 
> Mark


 Dang little brother finally decided to re-register!

Thanks all.

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Dec 8, 2004)

*J T......*

How bout when you go to Woody's you take your camera and get a picture of "BOTH YOU AND WOODY"!!!!!!!!!!

And Post it!!!!!!!!!

If there are really "2" different people.......


----------



## Duff (Dec 8, 2004)

Bout ready to expose that whole Jim/Woody thing and now a "little bro" comes in the picture. I hear ya JT/Woody/little bro


----------



## HT2 (Dec 8, 2004)

*J T.....*

And if you would, please.......

Both of ya'll please hold up each other's birth certificate and "zoom" in on the fine writing.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 8, 2004)

HT2 said:
			
		

> How bout when you go to Woody's you take your camera and get a picture of "BOTH YOU AND WOODY"!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And Post it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If there are really "2" different people.......


 My cam will probably be broke that day....


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Dec 9, 2004)

*Congrats*

Jim,

I just happened in for a little while today and saw this thread - congratulations on a nice buck!  You've been mighty patient so enjoy that trip to Baldwin.

Good job!


----------



## Bowbender (Oct 28, 2005)

Dang Jim, that one looks just like the one from last year.. good job bud, congrats...


----------



## LJay (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice Buckaroo!!!!!!


----------



## LongHornHunter (Oct 28, 2005)

Am I missing something?  That buck is from last year right?


----------



## HT2 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Last year........*

Yep that is last years buck.........


----------



## shotgun (Oct 28, 2005)

Great buck JT glad you scored. I know woody is excited also. We all wish you the most congrats.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2005)

What a cluster......... *LOL*

That is last years buck..............


----------



## raghorn (Oct 28, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## cwood (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice Deer Jim


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 28, 2005)

Jim, are you recycling deer again???


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice buck....I'd have killed him as well!!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice buck Jim....you shouldn't try to make excuses for a buck like that. Good job my man and he will look great on the wall.


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 28, 2005)

See aren't you glad you bought that Leupold from me I know thats what made the difference in that deer hitting the ground.   Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 29, 2005)

great deer JT i do like him. He is a great buck.He is gonna look good on your wall buddy.Hey JT YOU DA MAN!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 29, 2005)

Bow boy strikes again.


----------



## Bowbender (Oct 29, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Bow boy strikes again.



     See ya Dutch, have a good week..


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## GAGE (Oct 29, 2005)

Jim, you are getting some miles on this deer!


----------



## W4DSB (Oct 30, 2005)

CONGRATS JIM ! nice deer


----------



## woody116 (Oct 30, 2005)

Great one, Jim!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2005)

yall are killing me...thanks for all the well wishes....sure is nice to drop twin 10's in 2 years


----------



## Limbshaker (Oct 30, 2005)

Shucks, I was fixin to congratulate you..........again


----------



## jman9977 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice buck congratulations


----------



## Jasper (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a feeling we may be seeing this again next year...........triplets!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 31, 2005)

Good goin Jim I know you are tickled


----------



## TallPines (Oct 31, 2005)

Good job. Nice Buck.


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 31, 2005)

Jim, would you just admit it, you keep telling people to reply to this thread so we can talk about your buck some more! 

ML


----------



## Bruz (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations...Great lookin buck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 31, 2005)

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> Jim, would you just admit it, you keep telling people to reply to this thread so we can talk about your buck some more!
> 
> ML




LOL this is great aint it!  Yep next year I will pull a three peat 10 out of my hat!!!


----------



## Grand Slam (Oct 31, 2005)

Good buck Jim. My next one is going to Woody's too. That is if I am lucky enough to get 2 this year.


----------



## Woody (Oct 31, 2005)

GAGE said:
			
		

> Jim, you are getting some miles on this deer!



Is it Groundhog Day??


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 31, 2005)

Woody said:
			
		

> Is it Groundhog Day??



Again.... 

ML


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2005)

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> Again....
> 
> ML



and again


----------



## copperhead (Nov 1, 2005)

Never killed a 10 pointer myself, congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 2, 2005)

Somehow I've missed this tread? 

Congrats Jim on the fine buck!    Looks like your keeping Woody busy.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 2, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> What a cluster......... *LOL*
> 
> That is last years buck..............


 

You mean he just reposted last years buck? Dang I didn't think Jim would do something like that...........


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 2, 2005)

Jim,
You fooled me !!!!!!!!! I was talking to Arrow3 on the phone yesterday and ask him if he saw it !!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats again Dude !!!

Congrats again !!







Congrats again !









Congrats again !!!!


and again !!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 2, 2005)

Jim --- I can meet you after 5 if that would be better for you?

Good job!!--


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2005)

Gadget said:
			
		

> You mean he just reposted last years buck? Dang I didn't think Jim would do something like that...........



I did nothing of the sort, someone bumped it up and no one after that looked at the date


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 2, 2005)

and I thought he was "cloning" last years buck


----------



## Gadget (Nov 2, 2005)

Funny thread.............  got a good laugh, fooled me. 

I know you didin't do it.......... just messing with ya.


----------

